# Citibank Virtual Account Numbers



## Guest (Oct 15, 2004)

Does anyone use Citibank's Virtual Account Number program? Is it working right now for you?


----------



## Joe Schmoe (Sep 17, 2008)

I've been using it since early 2002, after a $2500+ fraudulent charge appeared on my credit card. It works fine.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

I have no problems here


----------



## paradoxguy (Oct 24, 2008)

I have been using Citibank virtual account numbers (VAN) for over 3 years without problem. Two months ago I had to get a new PC (Dell M1330 with 4GB RAM) and I installed the Citibank VAN without problems and it worked until 2 days ago when it demanded I upgrade the flash player to a version 6.4 or greater. I upgraded to version 10, but I still get the same error message. I repeated this process three times and each time, rebooted the PC. I also received confirmatory messages that the flash player was installed successfully. The only program on the PC is DiVx player and Microsoft Office, both of which were installed before the VAN. I have not made any other changes to the PC and my 320 GB hard drive has plenty of room. Any thoughts on this? Thanks much.

P


----------



## Joe Schmoe (Sep 17, 2008)

There is an option to install or to run from the browser. If one doesn't work, try the other. I installed at home, but I run from the browser at the office.


----------



## paradoxguy (Oct 24, 2008)

Joe-

Thanks for your response. Unfortunately I get the same error whether I run VAN from the program download or off the web. Both require a flash player and regardless of how I run VAN, I get a notice stating that I need a higher level of flash player than the one I have--even though I have upgraded to the most current flash player. Is anyone else having the same problem?

Thanks.


----------



## Joe Schmoe (Sep 17, 2008)

Which browser are you using? I generally use Firefox, but it does sometimes present problems similar to the one you described. IF you're using Firefox, try using IE, at least for this. Also, the problem could be your anti-virus and/or Network Security program.

Also, which O/S (i.e. 2000, XP, Vista) are you running and do you have the latest service patches?


----------



## paradoxguy (Oct 24, 2008)

Joe-

Those are good questions. I use Windows Vista and McAfee anti-virus, but both were already in use when I started using the VAN. I was able to use VAN successfully until 4 days ago when the problems occurred. I keep both Vista and McAfee current with the latest upgrade installs.

Any other thoughts? I might call tech support at VAN and see if other users have reported this problem.

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## paradoxguy (Oct 24, 2008)

I found a thread on http://www.dslreports.com/ regarding the VAN problem I discussed above. Two people reported the same problem and that Citibank stated the VAN program conflicts with Flash Player 10 (latest version, which I was using). One of the posters listed a link for older flash players and, after uninstalling my Flash Player 10, I installed Flash Player 9. This corrected the problem immediately and I am now able to use VAN without problem.

I don't know yet though if the problem lies in the latest iteration of Flash Player or the VAN software. In the http://www.dslreports.com/ thread on the VAN problem, I recall one poster describing a problem accessing accounts on Vanguard that he attributed to Flash Player 10. If this is the case, then Flash Player 10 is likely the culprit. If anyone else is having the same problem as I, here's the link to older flash players: http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=tn_14266&sliceId=1


----------

